
Ask HN: Non-Citizen US Visa Holder Working on Charityware? - isuckatcoding
So I live in the US but on a temporary visa hence I can&#x27;t have a money-making side projects. However, I really want to make this side project and have people pay for it in a way that X% of the profit goes to operating cost (AWS hosting, CDN,domain,etc which I hope would altogether would be small in comparison to revenue in the long term) and 100-X% would go to a charity. None of the profit would go to me since I have a full-time job already (and legally can&#x27;t anyways).<p>I have several thoughts about how to do this and would love your ideas:<p>1) Is this legal for me? (This might be hard to answer)<p>2) Should I request for funds directly or make it an honor system? (this possibly negates me having to worry about question 1).<p>3) Has anyone done this successfully or something similar?<p>4) Any other things I should be thinking about? Is this a foolish idea?
======
cryptozeus
Get a us citizen as partner, open a corp and do it that way. You are allowed
to take yearly profit.

------
brudgers
4) Without talking to a immigration attorney, probably. That's the place to
start.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why don't you ask a lawyer?

~~~
isuckatcoding
Good idea. For the time being let's say it is all legal. I'd like to know
thoughts in general about the idea.

